# Pamācības >  Siltās grīdas slēgums

## pilots

Sveiki, kungi!

Sakiet lūdzu, kā šo te brīnumu pieslēdz?

Termodevējs pie s1 un s2, poli nav svarīgi, tas skaidrs.
L un N - fāze un nulle.
Bet, kā paklāja vadus?

Kāpēc no grīdas paklāja ir divas dzīslas katram vadam?

Modelis veria quickmat.

Paldies!

----------


## ddff

Grīda slēdzas pie L(load) un N(load). Pamēri ar testeri, bet man šķiet, ka dzīslu ekrāns slēdzams pie zemes.

ddff

----------


## flybackmaster

Tā kā instrukcijā

----------


## pilots

Kā ar ekrāna vadiem, kur slēgt, ja nav zemes vada dzīvoklī?
Atstāt nepieslēgtus?

----------


## sasasa

Vai tad grūti ievilkt to zemes vadu, ja viņa tur nav?  Tas taču paša drošībai. Pie kam, ja jau reiz remontu taisi.

----------


## Isegrim

Bez zemēta ekrāna šī grīda darbosies kā antena. Vai tev AF šļuras vēl par maz mājās?

----------


## pilots

Teikšu godīgi, kur to zemes vadu spraust, ne jausmas nav.
Varat ieteikt ?

----------


## sasasa

> Teikšu godīgi, kur to zemes vadu spraust, ne jausmas nav.
> Varat ieteikt ?


 Mani pēdēja laika uzjautrina tie "speciālisti", kas labo savās mājās elektrību, bet kuriem pat nav ne mazākās sajēgas KĀ to darīt. Vai tiešām datorspēles ir aizmiglojušas realitāti un visiem tagad ir 3 dzīvības?

----------

